# Having trouble hearing BF3 teammates



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

I was wondering if there are any guys that use their HT system for BF3 that are having trouble hearing their teamates?
I've tried adjusting individual speaker levels, but this doesn't seem to help. In some cases, it makes some in game content WAY too loud, yet other content barely audible.
Things would be fine if I could get every teammate I play with to turn their mic up, but as you can imagine, that's not possible. I can hear people fine in the lobby and if things are quiet, but if there's gunfire, vehicle noise, explosions, etc... I can barely even tell they're talking.

Help would be great!
Thanks 
Bob


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you using TEAMSPEAK or similar ?


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey there, thanks for the reply.
It doesn't matter if I'm on team chat or squad chat. Only when my character is in a very quiet location can I hear others on the mics, and even then if they have their mics turn up high. I've also found out that my mic picks up all the sounds from my system which can be heard as a very annoying echo to anybody that doesn't have me muted. 
I've since discovered that not using a mic or trying to communicate with anybody was the easiest solution.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

hmmm yeah that s not good if your used to team play and coms.... I personally havent used mics for a while now....its still a great game..i had a dream the other night that my rank went from *30 to *100 and I was like sigh of relief that i didnt have to spend the next 6 months fighting my up.. LOL .....unfortunately my dog has to have a expensive knee surgery so I had to cancel my internet service and just use my phone hot spot ...so no BF3 for a while:sad:

what type of headset are u using ? are u using speakers and headset?


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your net. That's rough.

I'm using a blutooth headset (earpiece) as the mic, and my HT room speakers to hear the game.


----------

